# Prendre le controle d'un mac via le terminal



## vinflash (22 Octobre 2005)

J'aimerais via le terminal controler un mac sur mon reseau, lancer une appli. J'ai essayé un telnet 192.168.2.1 sans succes. 
Comment établir la connexion, puis lancer une application après?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Octobre 2005)

Voici ce que l'on trouve dans l'aide de Mac OS X:





> *Autorisation de l'acc&#232;s via terminal distant &#224; votre ordinateur*
> 
> Si vous autorisez l'ouverture de session distante, vous pouvez utiliser le protocole SSH (Secure Shell) pour vous connecter &#224; votre ordinateur avec une autre configuration.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinflash (23 Octobre 2005)

Ok, c'est vu!
je pensais qu'il était possible de se connecter directemment avec login et password, sans activer un protocole de communication?


----------

